# 1995-2004 Tacoma Sno-Way 22-series Plow Frame Mount



## dcdlexmass (Oct 27, 2008)

1995-2004 Tacoma Sno-Way 22-series Plow Frame Mount
2-Point system

Used on my 2004 Tacoma ... Complete/Clean
According to fitment chart will also fit 1996-2002 4Runner

$300.00 or B.O.


----------



## dcdlexmass (Oct 27, 2008)

Reduced ... $200.00 plus shipping


----------



## jlw3141 (Nov 21, 2017)

this isnt around still is it?? if so ill take it..


----------

